# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  учёт рабочего времени (проходная)

## AndreyArg

Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли учёт рабочего времени (проходная) на 1с7.7?

----------

